# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Helsinki jälleen Best-liikennevertailun kärkeä

## RSS

Helsinki pärjäsi myös tänä vuonna mainiosti Euroopan kaupunkien välisessä BEST-joukkoliikennevertailussa. Tulokset näyttävät hyviltä myös verrattaessa Helsingin vuoden 2009 lukuja sen aiempien vuosien tuloksiin, sillä joukkoliikenteeseen tyytyväisten vastaajien määrä oli pääkaupunkiseudulla nousussa.

Tutkimusta varten haastateltiin puhelimitse 1300 pääkaupunkiseudun asukasta, helsinkiläisten lisäksi myös espoolaisia ja vantaalaisia. BESTIIN osallistuivat tänä vuonna myös Wien, Geneve, Tukholma, Oslo ja Kööpenhamina.

Matkustajien tyytyväisyyttä mitattiin 10 laatutekijällä. Helsinki oli vertailukaupunkien kärjessä, kun haastateltavilta kysyttiin, olisivatko he valmiita suosittelemaan joukkoliikennettä muille. 81 prosenttia pääkaupunkiseudun haastatelluista vastasi myöntävästi. Helsinki oli ykkösenä myös kysymyksessä, antaako joukkoliikenne vastinetta rahalle: noin ajatteli 51 prosenttia vastaajista.

Kysyttäessä kokonaistyytyväisyyttä joukkoliikenteeseen Helsinki oli kakkosena Geneven jälkeen. 82 prosenttia pääkaupunkiseudun vastaajista kertoi olevansa tyytyväisiä. Kahtena edellisenä vuonna tyytyväisten osuus jäi alle 80 prosentin.

Helsinki oli kärkikaksikossa myös kysyttäessä liikenteen tarjonnasta, aikatauluissa pysymisestä, matkanteon miellyttävyydestä sekä liikenteen sosiaalisesta imagosta. Pääkaupunkiseudun asukkaat arvostavat joukkoliikennettään, sillä peräti 93 prosenttia vastaajista piti sitä ympäristöystävällisenä ja 94 prosenttia ajatteli sen olevan hyödyksi yhteiskunnalle. Näissä laatutekijöissä kaikki kaupungit saivat korkeita arvosanoja.

Peräti seitsemän laatutekijän tyytyväisyysprosentit kohosivat Helsingissä viime vuodesta, kokonaistyytyväisyyden lisäksi muun muassa henkilökunnan käytös ja liikennetiedottaminen saivat viime vuotta enemmän myönteisiä arvioita.

52 prosenttia vastaajista oli tänä vuonna tyytyväisiä liikenneinformaatioon, kun kahtena edellisenä vuonna tyytyväisten määrä on jäänyt alle 50 prosentin. HKL:n johdonmukainen työ matkustajainformaation kehittämiseksi tuottaa siis vähitellen tulosta. Tyytymättömyys koski lähinnä äkillistä poikkeustiedottamista, sillä yli 80 prosenttia vastaajista oli sitä mieltä, että matkaa suunnitellessa tietoa on helppo saada etukäteen.

BEST-tutkimusta on tehty vuodesta 2001 alkaen. Tavoitteena on vertailuanalyysin kautta löytää joukkoliikenteen parhaat tavat toimia, jolloin asukkaiden tyytyväisyyttä oman alueensa liikenteeseen voidaan parantaa ja sen käyttö lisääntyy. Kaupungit siis oppivat toisiltaan. Ne hyötyvät myös siitä, että tuloksista kertyy kullekin kaupungille vuosittaista vertailuaineistoa aiemmista tuloksista, mikä auttaa liikennepalvelujen kehittämisessä.


Best-raportit kokonaisuudessaan



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Minusta tämän asian mainostaminen on HKL:tä matkustajien aliarvioimista.  :Mad: 

...Tai sitten matkustajilta joukkoliikenteen yliarvioimista.

----------


## Koala

> Minusta tämän asian mainostaminen on HKL:tä matkustajien aliarvioimista. 
> 
> ...Tai sitten matkustajilta joukkoliikenteen yliarvioimista.


Aina tällainen kommentti joltain... No onhan se paha asia jos kansalaiset ovat tyytyväisiä joukkoliikenteeseensä, suorastaan ihan hirveää.

----------


## petteri

> ...Tai sitten matkustajilta joukkoliikenteen yliarvioimista.


Kyse on vaan siitä, että Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenne on kokoistensa kaupunkien joukossa maailman huippua ja joukkoliikenteen käyttöastekin on korkea. Toki kehitettävää löytyy.

----------


## risukasa

> Aina tällainen kommentti joltain... No onhan se paha asia jos kansalaiset ovat tyytyväisiä joukkoliikenteeseensä, suorastaan ihan hirveää.


Kyllähän se aika masentavaa on. Niin kauan kun ollaan tyytyväisiä, ei voi olla odotettavissa kovin suuria parannuksia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyse on vaan siitä, että Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenne on kokoistensa kaupunkien joukossa maailman huippua...


Asiakastyytyväisyystutkimus ei mittaa joukkoliikenteen palvelun laatua verrattuna palvelun laatuun jossain toisessa kaupungissa. Asiakastyytyväisyystutkimus mittaa esimerkiksi sitä, miten hyvin tai huonosti asiakkaat ovat tietoisia vaihtoehdoista tai kuinka hyvin imagomarkkinointi on mennyt perille.

Menneinä vuosina kun IBM oli vielä suvereeni jättiläinen tietotekniikka-alalla, sillä oli selkeä strategia, joka tähtäsi asiakkaiden pysymiseen tyytyväisenä IBM:n tuotteisiin. Tämän strategian kulmakivi oli huolehtia siitä, että asiakkaat eivät tulisi tietoisiksi siitä, mitä kilpailevat yritykset tekevät ja tarjoavat. Käytännössä esim. suurten kansainvälisten messujen aikana IBM järjesti houkuttelevia omia asiakastilaisuuksia, joihin kutsuttiin ja kustannettiin asiakkaiden avainhenkilöt. Asiakkat siis houkuteltiin valitsemaan mieluummin kestitys kuin menemään messuille kuulemaan kilpailijoiden myyntipuheita.

Olin eräässä suurehkossa suomalaisessa yrityksessä töissä ja näin, miten hyvin tämä toimi käytännössä. ATK-päällikkö ei tiennyt alkaneesta PC-markkinoiden kehityksestä mitään vaan uskoi, että reikäkorttilävistyksen vaihtuminen magneettilevyille tapahtuvaan tiedonsyöttöön oli tietotekniikan huipputrendi. IBM:n myyntimiehet vakuuttelivat, ettei PC:llä tule koskaan olemaan merkittävää roolia oikeassa tiedonkäsittelyssä. Taloon palkatulla konsultilla olikin tekemistä selvittää ATK-päällikölle, missä oikeasti ollaan menossa.

Joukkoliikennealalla asiakkaan pitäminen pimennossa on paljon helpompaa. Jos suomalainen lähtee kaupunkilomalle, perillä eletään leveästi ja kuljetaan taksilla. Osasyy tähän lienee siinä, että luullaan joukkoliikennettä yhtä huonoksi kuin kotona.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Aina tällainen kommentti joltain... No onhan se paha asia jos kansalaiset ovat tyytyväisiä joukkoliikenteeseensä, suorastaan ihan hirveää.


Ei se minulta ole pois, vaan niiltä, jotka näin väittävät. Suomalainen kateus selittäisi osaltaan näitä arvosanoja. Ei vain yksinkertaisesti haluta myöntää, että kuinka surkealla kyydillä kuljetaan töihin.
Ja osittain tulos selittyy myös sillä, että monella ei ole muuta, johon vertaa kuin ne kaksi bussikyytiä ulkomailla, Tallinan ja Tukholman satamista keskustoihin.

Mutta kuten risukasakin tuossa totesi, ei pääkaupunkiseudulla koeta kehittämisen tarvetta, jos valtakunnan mediat ylistää paikallista joukkoliikennettä. Kritiikki lyödään maahan heti.

----------


## vristo

> Ei vain yksinkertaisesti haluta myöntää, että kuinka surkealla kyydillä kuljetaan töihin.


Nimeätkö sen "surkean kyydin" ja annatko myös konkreettisen esimerkin paremmasta?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Nimeätkö sen "surkean kyydin" ja annatko myös konkreettisen esimerkin paremmasta?


Voin antaa lukuisia esimerkkejä paremmasta. Esimerkiksi täällä Tukholmassa tiedän helposti ja nopeasti, miten pääseen liikkumaan kaupungin laidalta toiselle, missä ajassa ja miten monella vaihdolla. Valinnan varaakin löytyy ja poikittaiset linjat ovat tällä helppoja ja itsestään selviä. Ei tarvitse koskaan tuntea itseänsä hujatuksi vain sen tähden, että joutuu menemään junalla kaupunkiin ja vaihtamaan toiseen junaan, joka menee melkein samaan suuntaan. Ja silloin harvoin kun jossain kaupunginosassa täytyy käyttää liityntäbussia, voi luottaa siihen että se tulee ilmoitettuun aikaan, ja että se ylipäätänsä tulee! Tukholmahan ei siis ole Helsinkiä merkittävästi suurempi kaupunki väkiluvultaan, ja pinta-ala on aika tarkalleen sama, joten vertailukohtana erinomainen. On täyttä puppua ja p-puhetta, että täällä olisi heikompitasoinen joukkoliikenne!

Saksastahan niitä todellisia esimerkkejä löytyy. Siis juuri sellaisia systeemeitä, joita Helsingissä ja muutamassa muussa Suomen suurimmassa kaupungissa pitäisi olla, eli suora yhteys kaupungin laidalta tai naapurikunnasta suora yhteys keskustaan. Esimerkiksi Köln on aika hyvä esimerkki. Vaikka kölnin ratikkakalusto on korkealattiaista, ei asemia ole vedetty tunneliin kuin parilla linjalla keskustassa, ja tämäkin koskee vain muutamaa asemaa. Muistan, kuinka kateellinen olin kaverilleni, kun lähdimme kantakaupungilta hänen luokseen Effereniin ratikalla. Astuimme keskustan tuntumassa ratikkaan matalalta pysäkiltä portaita, poistuimme naapurikunnan pienessä kylässä korkealle laiturille ilman portaita. Voi sitä kateutta, jonka tunsinkaan, ja samalla sitä tyytyväisyyttä siihen, kuinka hyvän asuinpaikan kaveri oli onnistunut saamaan.

Mutta kuten sanottu, esimerkkejä löytyy useita. Pelkästään Saksassa niin monta, että sormet ei riitä laskemaan... Kataloniassa, Ruotsissa, Englannissa...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vaikka kölnin ratikkakalusto on korkealattiaista, ei asemia ole vedetty tunneliin kuin parilla linjalla keskustassa, ja tämäkin koskee vain muutamaa asemaa.


Älä hyvä ystävä nyt ihan mitä tahansa meille yritä tuputtaa...  :Smile:   Kölnin Stadtbahnin linjoista 1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16 ja 18 tasan yksi eli linja 7 on ainoa, jolla ei ole ainuttakaan tunnelipysäkkiä. Linjojen 1 ja 9 tunneliosuudet sijaitsevat kaikki Rheinin itäpuolella (pääosin Deutzin alueella). Tunnelipysäkkejä (/-asemia) on ainakin 30 nopeasti laskettuna. Pintapysäkkejä on toki paljon enemmän ja niitä on suhteessa enemmän keskusta-alueen ulkopuolella kuin keskustassa, mutta toisaalta linjat 1, 7 ja 9 kulkevat ytimessäkin pintaraitiotienä.
Kölnissä on toki matalalattiakalustoakin (K4000 ja K4500, kumpikin mallia Bombardier Flexity Swift). Matalalattialinjoja ovat 1, 7, 9, 12 ja 15.
Köln on kyllä Stadtbahneista onnistuneimpia. Etenkin Ruhrin alueella Stadtbahneissa paistaa ilmeinen keskentekoisuus (verkoston kattavuuden osalta). Jos Saksan paikallisraideliikenteestä hyviä esimerkkejä pitää listata, niin omalta osaltani ottaisin esille Karlsruhen ja ehkäpä Bremeninkin. Rautateiden S-Bahnit toki palvelevat ansiokkaasti hyvinkin useilla alueilla, mutta niiden luontevin tehtävä on jossain määrin toinen kuin raitiovaunuilla tai niiden johdannaisilla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Älä hyvä ystävä nyt ihan mitä tahansa meille yritä tuputtaa...   Kölnin Stadtbahnin linjoista 1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16 ja 18 tasan yksi eli linja 7 on ainoa, jolla ei ole ainuttakaan tunnelipysäkkiä. Linjojen 1 ja 9 tunneliosuudet sijaitsevat kaikki Rheinin itäpuolella (pääosin Deutzin alueella). Tunnelipysäkkejä (/-asemia) on ainakin 30 nopeasti laskettuna. Pintapysäkkejä on toki paljon enemmän ja niitä on suhteessa enemmän keskusta-alueen ulkopuolella kuin keskustassa, mutta toisaalta linjat 1, 7 ja 9 kulkevat ytimessäkin pintaraitiotienä.


Hmm... Taisin vähätellä aika reilusti. Joen itäpuolella en ole käynyt kuin kerran tai pari kääntymässä ja nämäkin matkat tein jalkaisin. Toinen tunneleihin tutustumistani haitannut tekijä oli mittavat remontit kesällä 2006, jolloin keskustan tunnelit ei joiltain osilta olleet käytössä laisinkaan. En tosin muista ollenkaan, millä nämä välit oli tuolloin korvattu. Olisikohan maanpäällistä rataa käytetty korvaajana? Jotkut linjat oli ainakin jaettu kahtia. Vaan olenpas onnistunut näköjään valitsemaan linjani oikein, kun jäi tunnelit lähes kokematta muutaman päivän vierailuni aikana.  :Smile: 

Mutta ei voi kyllä Kölnin joukkoliikennettä Helsinkiä huonommaksi haukkua. Ei sitten millään!

----------


## vristo

> Ei tarvitse koskaan tuntea itseänsä hujatuksi vain sen tähden, että joutuu menemään junalla kaupunkiin ja vaihtamaan toiseen junaan, joka menee melkein samaan suuntaan.


Tämä ei kyllä ihan avaudu minulle nyt; tunteeko Helsingissä oikein huijatuksi sen joukkoliikenteen suhteen? Kertoisitko vielä esimerkin, niin ehkäpä se hieman valaisee. 

Kyse on nyt siis pelkästään Helsingin kaupungin, eikä edes YTV-alueen joukkoliikenteestä. Omasta mielestäni Helsingin kaupungin joukkoliikenne on tiheää niin liikenneverkon kuin liikennetiheytensä suhteen ja kaikialle kaupungissa pääsee joukkoliikenteen avulla. Itse en ainakaan ole vielä tarvinnut autoa Helsingissä asuessani.

Toki paljon parannettavaa löytyy ja omasta mielestäni joukkoliikenne-etuudet sekä niiden kehittäminen ovat aivan keskeisimpiä asioita riippumatta liikennevälineestä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kertoisitko vielä esimerkin, niin ehkäpä se hieman valaisee.


Raitioliikenteen keskinopeus on yksi esimerkki.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Raitioliikenteen keskinopeus on yksi esimerkki.


Laitetaan nyt toinenkin, anekdootinomainen: täysi mahdottomuus käyttää 70T:tä Vallilasta keskustaan päin. Vuoroväli on 15 minuuttia ja aikataulut heittävät +/- 5 minuuttia.

----------


## vristo

> Raitioliikenteen keskinopeus on yksi esimerkki.


Mainittakoon nyt vielä yksi aika hauska juttu omasta elämästani: en ole vielä tähään päivään mennessä (kohta 40v) tarvinnut nimenomaan raitiovaunua liikkumiseeni Helsingissä ollenkaan, vaikka 100%-joukkoliikenneihminen olenkin. Tähän on tietysti vaikuttanut paljon kulloinenkin asuinkaupunginosani ja se, missä olen kulloinkin ollut töissä tms.

Esimerkiksi Ruskeasuon varikolle töihin mennessäni olen aina käyttänyt busseja, metrolla menin aikanaan Vartiokylän varikolle ja kun vaikkapa tulin jostain Hämeentien, Mäkelankadun tai Mannerheimintien varrelta keskustaan, niin bussi on lähes tulkoon aina ollut valintani. Ratikka on joskus valittu ihan sen takia, kun ratikka on kiva. Ei nopeuden takia.

Omasta työkokemuksestani tiedän sen, että kun lähden Elielinaukiolta bussilla ajamaan Manskua pitkin pohjoiseen niin olen Ruskeasuon kohdalla yleensä ennen samaan suuntaan ja samaan aikaan kulkevaa kympin raitiovaunua. 

Sitähan minä sanoin, että ne etuudet ja niiden kehittäminen.

----------


## Compact

> Mainittakoon nyt vielä yksi aika hauska juttu omasta elämästani: en ole vielä tähään päivään mennessä (kohta 40v) tarvinnut nimenomaan raitiovaunua liikkumiseeni Helsingissä ollenkaan...


Olet kuitenkin ehkä matkustanut Helsingin sporalla?

----------


## Koala

> Laitetaan nyt toinenkin, anekdootinomainen: täysi mahdottomuus käyttää 70T:tä Vallilasta keskustaan päin. Vuoroväli on 15 minuuttia ja aikataulut heittävät +/- 5 minuuttia.


Ihmisiä on erilaisia, minä en kiinnittäisi mitään huomiota 5 min heittoon. Jos elämäni olisi viidestä minuutista kiinni vetäisin itseni jo jojoon. Vartti onkin jo eri juttu.

----------


## vristo

> Olet kuitenkin ehkä matkustanut Helsingin sporalla?


Toki. Muunmuassa jossain harrastelijatapahtumissa  :Wink: .

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ihmisiä on erilaisia, minä en kiinnittäisi mitään huomiota 5 min heittoon. Jos elämäni olisi viidestä minuutista kiinni vetäisin itseni jo jojoon. Vartti onkin jo eri juttu.


Jojoon sitten kaupungin joukkoliikennejohto, joka on vuosikausia selittänyt vuorovälin tiheyden olevan tärkeä yli kaiken muun. Paitsi liityntäliikenteessä, esikaupunkien bussiliikenteessä ylipäätään tai keskustankaan bussiliikenteessä.

Elmon mainitsema 15 min vuoroväli ja +/- 5 min täsmällisyys tarkoittaa käytännössä sitä, että voit joutua ihmettelemään pysäkillä 24 minuuttia. Siis se vuoro, jolla aioit mennä, menikin jo ennakkoon ja seuraava tulee sitten vasta 5 min myöhemmin kuin piti.

Eihän se elämä tietenkään ole 24 minuutistakaan kiinni, mutta näistä syistä ihmiset ajavat mieluummin autolla.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mainittakoon nyt vielä yksi aika hauska juttu omasta elämästani: en ole vielä tähään päivään mennessä (kohta 40v) tarvinnut nimenomaan raitiovaunua liikkumiseeni Helsingissä ollenkaan...


Minusta tämä kokemuksesi juuri kertoo siitä, miten joukkoliikenne täällä on surkeata kuten Vesa kirjoitti.

Jos et tarvitse raitiovaunua, mutta kuitenkin liikut käyttäen joukkoliikennettä, silloinhan sinulle ei tarjota sitä, mitä tarvitset. Ja jos sen tarpeen täyttää ratikan kanssa kilpaa ajava bussi, joukkoliikenne on järjestetty sekä typerästi että epätaloudellisesti. Molempia on se, että ajetaan rinnakkain ja päällekkäin kahdenlaista joukkoliikennepalvelua, kun yksikin riittää.

Kaupunkilainen voi tietenkin olla tyytyväinen ja vastata kehuilla BEST-tutkimukseen, jos hän tekee samoin kuin sinä (Onpa meillä hyvä joukkokiikenne, kun bussilla pääsee nopeasti kun raitiovaunut seisovat liikennevaloissa!). Se ei tee järjestelystä kuitenkaan parempaa kuin monissa muissa kaupungeissa, joissa ratikan kanssa ei aja kilpaa bussi, ja se ratikka on joka tapauksessa bussia nopeampi.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Olet kuitenkin ehkä matkustanut Helsingin sporalla?


Totta puhuen, olenhan minäkin sporalla matkustellut aina joskus, mutta asuinkaupunginosani Helsingissä ovat aina olleet sellaisia, johon ei sporaliikennettä ole ollut tai sellainen on ollut kaukana (Laru, Reimarla, Itä-Pasila ja Koskela). Tosin Koskelassa asuin aivan raitiovaunuvarikon vieressa ja aina joskus tuli kuljettua kotiin linjan 3B viimeisillä halliin tulevilla vuoroille. Lukioaikana käytin myos linja 8, joten sen kolmen vuoden aikana tuli jopa hetkellinen todellinen tarve raitiolinjalle.

Myöhemmin tyoelämässäni olen sitten toiminut jopa raitioliikenteen LOK:issa liikenteenohjaajana. HKL-Bussiliikenteen aikana raitioliikenteen liikenteenjohto näet siirtyi joka ilta Varhan varikon hoidettavaksi Töölön LOK:in lopettaessa klo 22 (pe-la 23). Olen pistänyt ratikoita poikkeusreiteillekin useita kertoja mm. Aleksilla olleen ajojohtovaurion aikana ja täytyy muuten antaa kiitosta niille kokeneille raitioliikenteen ammattilaisille, jotka hoitivat homman todella mallikkaasti silloin vuonna 2001. Esim. nelosen yövaunukuskit osasivat ihan oma-alotteisesti määritellä parhaimman poikkeusreitin tuolloin ja minä vain pistin sen täytäntöön. Nythän tuon raitioliikenteen liikenteenohjauksen hoitaa iltaisin HKL-Metroliikenteen työnjohto.

----------


## vristo

> Kaupunkilainen voi tietenkin olla tyytyväinen ja vastata kehuilla BEST-tutkimukseen, jos hän tekee samoin kuin sinä


Mä en koskaan ole vastannut mihinkään BEST-tutkimukseen. Tunnen itseni hieman jääviksi, kun olen ollut lähes koko aikuisikäni (vuodesta 1991 lähtien) mukana tekemässä sitä "parasta joukkoliikennettä"  :Wink: .

----------


## skuruman

> . Nythän tuon raitioliikenteen liikenteenohjauksen hoitaa iltaisin HKL-Metroliikenteen työnjohto.


Eipä hoida, vaan raitioliikenteen oma liikenteenohjauskeskus yöliikenteen loppuun (n. klo 2.15) saakka.

----------


## petteri

> Kaupunkilainen voi tietenkin olla tyytyväinen ja vastata kehuilla BEST-tutkimukseen, jos hän tekee samoin kuin sinä (Onpa meillä hyvä joukkokiikenne, kun bussilla pääsee nopeasti kun raitiovaunut seisovat liikennevaloissa!). Se ei tee järjestelystä kuitenkaan parempaa kuin monissa muissa kaupungeissa, joissa ratikan kanssa ei aja kilpaa bussi, ja se ratikka on joka tapauksessa bussia nopeampi.


Minä käytän lähes päivittäin ratikoita ja silti olen tyytyväinen Helsingin liikenteen palvelutasoon. Palvelutaso parani rutkasti sen jälkeen kun kolmosen uudelleen linjaaminen lisäsi mukavasti lähipysäkeiltä rautatieasemalle vieviä reittejä. Nyt kotiin pääsee rautatieasemalta 3-4 minuutin vuorovälillä(3B, 3T ja 6) ja rautatieasemankin suuntaan menee aina joku ratikka. 

Olisikohan niin, että osa joukkoliikenteeseen tyytymättömistä asuu syrjässä, esimerkiksi omakotitaloalueilla tai pientaloalueilla, johon menee bussi silloin tällöin ja ihmettelevät, miksi kotiovelta ei mene ratikkaa edes kymmenen minuutin välein. Jos kärsii tuollaisesta ongelmasta voi miettiä, onko kyseessä joukkoliikenneongelma vai onko vaan valinnut asuinpaikkansa joukkoliikenteen kannalta epäkäytännölliseltä alueelta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisikohan niin, että osa joukkoliikenteeseen tyytymättömistä asuu syrjässä, esimerkiksi omakotitaloalueilla tai pientaloalueilla, johon menee bussi silloin tällöin ja ihmettelevät, miksi kotiovelta ei mene ratikkaa edes kymmenen minuutin välein. Jos kärsii tuollaisesta ongelmasta voi miettiä, onko kyseessä joukkoliikenneongelma vai onko vaan valinnut asuinpaikkansa epäkäytännölliseltä alueelta.


Tilastojen mukaan 2/3 on tyytymättömiä joukkoliikenteeseen ja ajaa autolla. Tyytymättömiä on enemmän kuin huonosti palveltuja omakotialueita. Varmaankin osa tyytymättömistä asuu omakotialueilla, joissa ei ole raitioliikennettä 10 min. välein, kun sellaista 10 minuutin raitio-omakotialuetta ei muualla Helsingissä olekaan kuin Käpylässä. Ja sieltäkin se halutaan pois  varmaan palvelun parantamisen merkeissä.  :Smile: 

Omakotialueella asumisesta huolimatta käytän joukkoliikennettä eniten muualla kuin omakotialueella, ja näen ne ongelmat muussa kuin 20 min välein epäsäännöllisesti kulkevassa omassa liityntäbussissa. Eniten laatuongelmia on siellä, missä joukkoliikenteen palvelu on tiheintä, eli kantakaupungissa. Siellä täkäläinen joukkoliikenne poikkeaa eniten kaupungeista, joissa on Euroopan parasta joukkoliikennettä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mä en koskaan ole vastannut mihinkään BEST-tutkimukseen.


En tarkoittanut, että olisit vastannut, vaan että joku sellainen vastaa, joka on huomannut saman kuin sinä: Manskua ei kannata matkustaa ratikalla.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Omasta työkokemuksestani tiedän sen, että kun lähden Elielinaukiolta bussilla ajamaan Manskua pitkin pohjoiseen niin olen Ruskeasuon kohdalla yleensä ennen samaan suuntaan ja samaan aikaan kulkevaa kympin raitiovaunua.


Pitää paikkansa. Tosin saat kiittää raitiovaunujen olemassaoloa siitä, että asia on noin.  :Wink:  Jos ne kaikki ratikkamatkustajat nimittäin huomaisivat saman ja yrittäisivät tunkea Manskun busseihin etuovista, niin ne bussit olisivat paljon paljon hitaampia kuin mitä ratikat ovat nyt.

----------


## petteri

> Eniten laatuongelmia on siellä, missä joukkoliikenteen palvelu on tiheintä, eli kantakaupungissa. Siellä täkäläinen joukkoliikenne poikkeaa eniten kaupungeista, joissa on Euroopan parasta joukkoliikennettä.


Minusta Helsingin seudulla hyvin selkeästi vähiten laatuongelmia on kantakaupungissa, jossa joukkoliikenne toimii kantakaupunkiasukin kannalta ihan loistavasti. Kun mennään kauemmaksi keskustasta ongelmia tulee esiin.

----------


## petteri

> Tilastojen mukaan 2/3 on tyytymättömiä joukkoliikenteeseen ja ajaa autolla.


Se, että pitää autolla liikkumisesta ei välttämättä tarkoita tyytymättömyyttä joukkoliikenteeseen. Suuri osa ihmisistä on vaan laiskoja tai mukavuudenhaluisia eikä halua ottaa yhtään ylimääräistä kävelyaskelta.

Joukkoliikenteen käyttö Helsingin seudulla on Helsingin kokoisten kaupunkiseutujen vertailussa kärkipäässä, joka osoittaa, että Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenne toimii varsin hyvin. Ja Best tutkimuskin vahvistaa tämän havainnon.

----------


## vristo

Mulla on viime vuonna Suomessa ollessani hetken aikaa auto, jolla kuljin töihin Helsingin Lauttasaaresta Espoon Suomenojalle. Työvuorot saattoivat olla ajoittain näet sellaisia, että julkisilla ei voinut liikkua. Menin siis ajamaan varhaisia tai hyvin myöhäisiä työvuoroja. 

Voin todeta näin jälkeenpäin, että pahempaa painajaista en tiedä, kuin omistaa hieman harvinaisempaa merkkiä oleva, eikä aivan parhaassa kunnossa oleva henkilöauto. Myös taloyhtiön ainainen pula parkkipaikoista oli todellinen stressin aihe. 

Ei kiitos henkilöautoilulle Helsingissä, ainakin minun osaltani. Onneksi siis pääkaupungissamme on hyvin toimiva joukkoliikenne.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tämä ei kyllä ihan avaudu minulle nyt; tunteeko Helsingissä oikein huijatuksi sen joukkoliikenteen suhteen? Kertoisitko vielä esimerkin, niin ehkäpä se hieman valaisee.


Niin, tuossa muut ehti jo vastata puolestani muutamalla seikalla. Etenkin Anteron mainitsema 5 min. = 24 min. on eräs niistä seikoista, joita en yksinkertaisesti voi sietää. Kerran lähdin työhaastatteluun Ullanlinnaan edellisestä asuinosoitteestani, kantakaupungissa, eli Porvoonkadulta. Menin pysäkille odottelemaan bussia muutaman muun odottajan sekaan. Bussia ei vaan kuulunut ja kello oli lähenemässä uhkaavasti haastatteluaikaa. En olisi millään muulla keinolla enää ehtinyt haastatteluun, kun olin luottanut siihen, että 17 tulisi, vaikkakin vähän myöhässä. Lopputulos oli, että vasta seuraava vuoro tuli ja sekin myöhässä, myöhästyin viisi minuuttia. En saanut työpaikkaa, joka ei niinkään jäänyt harmittamaan, vaan harmittelen kuitenkin sitä bussiepisodia. Tästä minulle on jäänyt tapa, ja nykyäänkin olen päivittäin 30-40 minuuttia etuajoissa työpaikallani.

Myös työmatkat viime syksynä Porvoonadulta Ilmalan varikolle meni lähestulkoon aina kävellen, koska 17, 22 ja 23 ei yksinkertaisesti soveltunut työmatkani kulkuvälineiksi aikataulujensa ja äärimmäisen suuren epäluotettavuutensa tähden. Suututti kertakaikkiaan se "palvelu", joita näillä linjoilla luvattiin! Voi, kun ysin ratikka olisi jo tuolloin ollut valmis. Suoria linjoja vielä!

Pahempihan on sitten nämä vaihdolliset. Olen tähän astisesta elämästäni asunut suurimman osan Itä-Helsingissä. En kyllä koskaan haluaisi takaisin niin surkean jokkoliikenteen piiriin! Metro toimi ihan hyvin, ja heti kun Puotilan metroasema avattiin, loppui käytännössä kokonaan liityntälinjojen käyttö. Valinnanvaraa oli kolme bussia 91, 95 ja 97, mutta mihinkään näistä en voinut luottaa, vaan kävelin mielummin puolisentoista kilometriä lähimmälle metroasemalle.

Autoilu on myös toinen asia, jota olen suosinut Helsingissä ihan vaan sen helppouden vuoksi. En sitä häpeä myöntää! Parkkipaikat ja parhaimmat reitit tulee kokemuksesta. Joukkoliikenteessä kokemuksesta ei niin paljon enää olekaan hyötyä.

Ja vielä Petterille tuosta laiskuudesta ja mukavuudenhalusta: Joukkoliikenne on kilpailukykyistä, kun myös laiskat ja mukavuudenhaluisetkin saadaan siihen houkuteltua, ei silloin kun vain lapset ja kotirouvat sillä kulkee, kun ei ole autoa. Täällä näkee kyllä ihan kaikenlaista väkeä julkisissa, taksikuskit, nuoret miehet puvuissaan, jakkuleidit, perheet... Jotain sellaista, johon helsinkiläisenä tänne muuttaneena ei helposti totu.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Keskusteluun kannattanee tässä vaiheessa muistuttaa, että Rostockissa joukkoliikennettä ajetaan 30 sekunnin toleranssilla pysäkkiaikatauluissa ja Baselissa 15 sekunnin.

Joukkoliikenne on todella hyvää vain jos se on yleensä autoliikennettä parempi vaihtoehto laiskoillekin. Olen todellakin käynyt kaupungeissa, joissa yleisesti joukkoliikennettä pidetään autoa nopeampana kulkumuotona. Yksi leimallinen piirre on hyvin tarkka liikennöintikäytäntö.

Sen kun Suomessa taas 37 vuoden jälkeen näkis...

----------


## GT8N

Helsingin ja pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteen toimivuudessa on niin paljon ongelmia, että on melkein helpompi luetella ne asiat jotka toimivat. Niitä tosin ei juuri tule mieleen. 

Ongelmista suurimpia on:
 epäonnistunut liikennesuunnittelu, etenkin joukkoliikenteen ala-arvoinen asema muun liikenteen armoilla, sekä liikennehankkeiden päätön suunnittelu sekä väärä prioriteettijärjestys, jossa ylimitoitetut hankkeet sekä ikuinen selvityskierre ohjeellisella tasolla olevat aikataulut, ja varsinkin epäsäännölliset vuorovälit, jonka vuoksi tahdistamattomat linjakokonaisuudet, jotka kulkevat peräkkäin peiaatteella viisi bussia-> 30 minuuttia -> viisi bussia vaihtojen jatkuvat ja systemaattiset ongelmat joukkoliikenteen saavutettavuuden hankaluus vanhentunut, kankea ja epäselvä lippujärjestelmä kaikesta läpi paistava ajatus "joukkoliikenne on välttämätön paha, joka on vain itseään varten, maksavalla asiakkaalla ei ole väliä"  
Tässä näin aluksi. 

Olen todella kateellinen monille, lähes kaikille Länsi-Euroopan kaupungeille, jossa aidosti on haluttu panostaa joukkoliikenteeseen. Monesti ei vain pysty käsittämään, miten kaikki asiat ovivät olla niin ylitsepääsemättömän vaikeita tässä säälittävässä autokaupungissa! HKL:n viimeaikainen sooloilu on vienyt sen viimeisenkin uskon, että liikennettä edes yritettäisiin kehittää. 

Ylipäätään kaikki jouko-pelleilyt sekä muut itsekehukamppaniat vain johtuvat siitä, että yleisön huomio on vietävä pois ongelmista. Tilalle tarjotaan kaikkea puppua ja "kyllä tämä on sitä euroopan parasta joukkoliikennettä." Tietämättömiä on helppo höynäyttää. Ne jotka tietävät paremmasta, ovat väärässä. 

Ja mitä tulee HKL:n surkuhupaisiin kampanjoihin, parempi olisi oikeasti suunnitella sitä todellista joukkoliikennettä, eikä tuhlata voimavaroja kaikkeen turhaan, kuten pakettiautopelleilyihin tai mertohaaveiluihin. Koko kamppaniasta ei voi sanoa muuta, kuin TODELLA SÄÄLITTÄVÄÄ! 

Ei tässä juuri muuta voi olla kuin katkera. Jos Suomessa olisi edes yksi kaupunki, jossa joukkoliikenne olisi Eurooppalisella tasolla, olisin siellä, mutta kun sellaista ei ole, ei voi muuta kuin purra hammasta. Toivon, että edes jälkipolvet voisivat nauttia toimivasta joukkoliikenteestä Somessa. Sitä kun ei tiedä riittääkö viisikymmentä vuotta muutokseen, yleensähän kaikki "uudet" asiat täällä on ollut jo muualla Euroopassa käytössä 50 vuotta.

----------


## Koala

> Eihän se elämä tietenkään ole 24 minuutistakaan kiinni, mutta näistä syistä ihmiset ajavat mieluummin autolla.


Toki, autolla matkaan menee aina sama minuuttimäärä joka päivä eikä ruuhkat yms. vaikuta henkilöautoon millään tavoin.

----------


## vristo

> Niin, tuossa muut ehti jo vastata puolestani muutamalla seikalla. Etenkin Anteron mainitsema 5 min. = 24 min. on eräs niistä seikoista, joita en yksinkertaisesti voi sietää. Kerran lähdin työhaastatteluun Ullanlinnaan edellisestä asuinosoitteestani, kantakaupungissa, eli Porvoonkadulta. Menin pysäkille odottelemaan bussia muutaman muun odottajan sekaan. Bussia ei vaan kuulunut ja kello oli lähenemässä uhkaavasti haastatteluaikaa. En olisi millään muulla keinolla enää ehtinyt haastatteluun, kun olin luottanut siihen, että 17 tulisi, vaikkakin vähän myöhässä. Lopputulos oli, että vasta seuraava vuoro tuli ja sekin myöhässä, myöhästyin viisi minuuttia. En saanut työpaikkaa, joka ei niinkään jäänyt harmittamaan, vaan harmittelen kuitenkin sitä bussiepisodia. Tästä minulle on jäänyt tapa, ja nykyäänkin olen päivittäin 30-40 minuuttia etuajoissa työpaikallani.
> 
> Myös työmatkat viime syksynä Porvoonadulta Ilmalan varikolle meni lähestulkoon aina kävellen, koska 17, 22 ja 23 ei yksinkertaisesti soveltunut työmatkani kulkuvälineiksi aikataulujensa ja äärimmäisen suuren epäluotettavuutensa tähden. Suututti kertakaikkiaan se "palvelu", joita näillä linjoilla luvattiin! Voi, kun ysin ratikka olisi jo tuolloin ollut valmis. Suoria linjoja vielä!


Kieltämättä tuo kuullostaa aika epävarmalta joukkoliikenteeltä. 

Minä vuonna tuo tapahtui? Tiedätkö, oliko syynä vuorojen puuttumiset, liikenneruuhkat vaiko mikä? Bussilinjat 17 ja 23 ovat (17 oli) kyllä aika alttiita juurikin liikenneruuhkille.

----------


## vristo

Osallistunpa sitten minäkin kritiikkiin, sillä toki Helsingin joukkoliikenteessä riittää paljon parannettavaa, vaikka se Suomen mittakaavassa hyvää onkin. Mutta, kuten täällä on jo todettu moneenkin kertaa, niin hyvää europpalaista tasoa se ei ole. Ei minustakaan.

Joukkoliikenteen toimivuus lähtee kaupunkilaisten, heidän päättäjiensä sekä viranomaisten asenteesta ja toki myös heidän tietotaidostaan. Jos suomalainen elämäntyylin yksi suurimpia päämääräriä on henkilöauton omistaminen ja vapaa autoilu, niin työtä riittää ja paljon. 

Olen täällä viimeaikoina puhunut noiden joukkoliikenne-etuuksien puolesta, jotka ovat halpa ja keino joukkoliikenteen toimivuuden, luotettavuuden ja siten laadun parantamiseksi. Tokihan Helsingissä on nykyäänkin joukkoliikennekaistoja busseille ja raitiovaunuille sekä liikennevalotekniikalla toteutettuja etuuksia niille. Mutta niistäkin paistaa tietty asenne ja väitänkin, että pahin vastus niiden oikealle kehittämiselle tulee viranomaisten suunnalta. Joku täällä totesi aiemmin että Helsingissä olisi asenne, jonka mukaan sujuva joukkoliikenne olisi muilta pois. Jollainlailla perisuomalaista kateutta siis. Esimerkiksi otan Bussi-Jokerin varrella olevat ns. Jokeri-valot, jotka näyttävät muille ajoneuvoille punaista Jokeri-bussin lähestyessä. Tuon bussin kuljettajalle ei kuitenkaan tule minkäänläistä infoa etuuksien toiminnasta, vaan hän tulee noihin risteyksiin väistämisvelvollisenä. Toisinsanoen hänen tulee väistää muuta liikennettä ja virheellisesti toimivia autoilijoita on paljon. Bussi on auto, eikä sillä kuulu mitään etuoikeuksia, sillä sehän voisi ärsyttää jotakuta. Vain pelastusviranomaiset saavat joukkoliikennekaistoilla 100% etuudet.

Kritisoinpa vielä nykypäivän suomalaista yhteiskuntaa, sillä olen päässyt tarkkailemaan sitä hieman ulkopuolisen silmin, sillä asunhan suurimman osan ajastani sen ulkopuolella nykyään. 

Joka kerta kun tulen rakkaaseen kotimaahani havaitsen muutoksia ja ne ovat valitettavasti yleensä huonompaan suuntaan. Tämän voi huomata paitsi seuraamalla uutisia ja lukemalla lehtiä, mutta myös ihan jokapäiväisessä elämässä ja katukuvassa. Tai käykääpä katsomassa vaikkapa Sörkan Kurvissa mihin aikaan päivästä tahansa. Korostan sitä, etten ole mikään moralisti ja pidän itsekin ajoittain hieman rennommasta elämästä, mutta minulle on nykyään tullut sellainen käsitys, että erilaiset päihteet, kuten yleisimpänä juuri alkoholi, hallitsevat suomalaista elämäntyyliä aikalailla ja ongelmia tuntuu riittävän. Kaikki tuntuu tähtäävän siihen, että kohta pääsee taas ryypylle tai vetämään kännit. Töissä (ne keillä töitä vielä on) piiskataan kaikki mahdollinen tehokkuus irti ja kun työviikko on ohi, niin viikonloppuisin Helsinginkin katukuva on kuin sotatanner, kun väki lähtee rentoutumaan. Baareissa tapaa todella sekaisin olevia työikäisiä, aikuisia ihmisiä. Yöbussin kuljettajana olen tätä päässyt seuraamaan ihan lähietäisyydeltä. Uuden vuoden aatto, juhannus, vappu, taiteiden yö, ilotulituksen SM-kisat, joulu, itsenäisyyspäivä; aivan sama mikä sen päivän nimi on kunhan vain pääsee ryyppämään. Työpäivä on kohta ohi ja sitten pääsee taas terassille! Aivan kuin millään muulla ei olisi mitään väliä. Pelottavaa.

Ketä kiinnostaa joku joukkoliikenne ja sen toimivuus, äh. Mennään kaljalle!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toki, autolla matkaan menee aina sama minuuttimäärä joka päivä eikä ruuhkat yms. vaikuta henkilöautoon millään tavoin.


Autolla ei mene aina samaan matkaan sama minuuttimäärä, vaan se vaihtelee voimakkaasti lähtöajan mukaan. Mutta jos lähdet aina samaan aikaan, voit luottaa siihen, että onnettomuuksia lukuun ottamatta matkasi toteutuu noin 5 min tarkkuudella  ilman vuorovälejä ja vaihtoja. Siis aamuruuhkassa ehkä aina 40 min ja ruuhkan ulkopuolella 25 min.

Joukkoliikenteellä epävarmuus on huomattavasti suurempi. Kun vaihtoihin perustuvan liikenteen vaihtoja ei ole suuniteltu, peräkkäisten lähtövuorojen välillä  aikataulujen mukainen teoreettinenkin matka-aika (se, jonka antaa Reittiopas) voi vaihdella 25 min. Ja kun vaihtoja ei taata, saman suuruinen vaihteluriski voi olla yhdellä lähtövuorolla, kun jokin vaihto ei onnistu suunnitellun mukaan.

Matkustaja valitsee matkantekotapansa luotettavuuden ja matka-ajan perusteella sekä sillä, onko perillä parkkipaikkaa vai ei. Hesalainen joukkoliikenne toimii kohtuullisesti vain keskustaan, jonne liityntäliikennettä lukuun ottamatta pääsee lähes kaikkialta vaihdotta ja pysäköintia on tarjolla niukasti. Muualle auto voittaa, kun ensin sen matka-aika on ehkä vain puolet joukkoliikenteestä ja luotettavuus selkeästi parempi.

Ei se tämän kummempaa ole. Mutta eihän tällaista ymmärrä, jos ei ole itsellä kokemusta sekä autolla että jokkoliikenteellä liikkumisesta ja myös muualta kuin vain kotiseudulta.

En ole varma, mutta minulle on kerrottu, että entinen joukkoliikenteestä vastuullinen mielipiteiltään vahva virkamies kulki töihinsä keskustaan omalla autolla. Silti hän mielestään tiesi, mikä joukkoliikenteessä on parasta, eli nopeat (ja kalliit) keskustayhteydet, joita syöttää liityntäliikenne. Käsittääkseni henkilö olisi voinut käyttää tällaista joukkoliikennettä itsekin, mutta hänelle se ei sopinut.

Kun on vastuullisessa asemassa, silloin kuuluisi ymmärtää esimerkiksi se, miksi joukkoliikenne ei kelpaa edes itselle. Eikä selitellä, miten erinomaista joukkoliikenne on. Jos taas väittää, että joukkoliikenne on niin hyvää kuin se voi olla mutta auto on vain aina parempi liikkumismuoto, silloin ei todellakaan ole tehtäviensä ja vastuunsa tasalla.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Vesa Nurminen
> 
> 
> Myös työmatkat viime syksynä Porvoonadulta Ilmalan varikolle meni lähestulkoon aina kävellen, koska 17, 22 ja 23 ei yksinkertaisesti soveltunut työmatkani kulkuvälineiksi aikataulujensa ja äärimmäisen suuren epäluotettavuutensa tähden.
> 
> 
> Minä vuonna tuo tapahtui? Tiedätkö, oliko syynä vuorojen puuttumiset, liikenneruuhkat vaiko mikä? Bussilinjat 17 ja 23 ovat (17 oli) kyllä aika alttiita juurikin liikenneruuhkille.


En siis suinkaan viime syksynä, vaan toissa syksynä kävin Ilmalassa töissä (ajantaju alkaa hämärtyä). Eli 2007, ja saman vuoden heinäkuussa oli tuo työhaastatteluun meno. Tuossahan oli silloin muistaakseni jo mm. Aleksis Kiven katu auki ja Itä-Pasilassakin remontteja. Tähän tietenkin vielä kesäaikataulut päälle. Mutta kun tilanne päivittäin oli juuri se, että toinen vuoro saattoi kulkea etuajassa remonteista huolimatta, mutta seuraava jäikin sitten odottamaan autojonoon. Valitettavasta noita katutöitä on ympäri kaupunkia jatkuvasti ja jotkut linjat vuorollaan niistä kärsii.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toki, autolla matkaan menee aina sama minuuttimäärä joka päivä eikä ruuhkat yms. vaikuta henkilöautoon millään tavoin.


Kyllä se niin on, että jos saman matkan tekee samaan aikaan päivästä, niin aika vakio se matka-aika autoillessa on. Ruuhkat kun tuppaavat olemaan suurin piirtein samat, mitä nyt iltaruuhka näyttäisi perjantaisin olevan vähän aikaisemmin kuin muina päivinä. Oma työmatkani kestää autolla melko tarkkaan 12 minuuttia sekä ruuhka-aikaan että päivällä. Nopeamminkin pääsisi, mutta se edellyttää reippaita ylinopeuksia eikä säästä kuin 1-2 min.

----------


## vristo

Näitä viestejä lukiessani olen huomaavinani, että monet Helsingin joukkoliikennettä eniten kritisoivat foorumimme jäsenet ovatkin autoilijoita. Siinä riittää tosiaankin haastetta, kuinka saada heidät takaisin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi.

Laitanpa toteamukseni tueksi tämän hieman jo vanhan kyselyni:

http://jlf.fi/f32/2165-kuinka-moni-f...aannollisesti/

----------


## Koala

On kokemusta kyllä sekä autolla ajosta että joukkoliikenteestä enkä ole saanut Helsingissä autoilun plussapuolelle yhtään mitään. Omaa autoa ei ole mutta laina-autolla olen käynyt puolen vuotta töissä itäkeskuksessa (lännestä) ja monesti muulloinkin on ollut auto vapaassa käytössä jopa kuukausia. Silti olen usein jättänyt sen pihaan ja mennyt bussiin. Ehkä minulla on käynyt tuuri mutta viiden vuoden ajalta ei tule mieleeni yhtään tilannetta jossa olisin kironnut joukkoliikennettä, myöhästänyt mistään muuten kuin omaa syytäni, joutunut odottamaan kauemmin kuin kuvittelin...

En minä sitä tarkoita etteikö kehittämisen varaa olisi paljonkin mutta ihmetyttää kun joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoon tyytyväistä pidetään lähes umpihulluna vajakkina.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Näitä viestejä lukiessani olen huomaavinani, että monet Helsingin joukkoliikennettä eniten kritisoivat foorumimme jäsenet ovatkin autoilijoita.


Sanottakoon sitten vielä se, että en ole eläessäni omistanut autoa, mutta minulla on ollut satunnaisesti auton käyttömahdollisuuksia, joskus pitempia aikoja, joskus vain päivä kerrallaan. Suurimman osan Helsingin kantakaupungin sisällä tehdyistä matkoistani olen kävellyt, koska tuolloin autosta ei ole enää ollut hyötyä ja joukkoliikenne on ottanut päähän niin kovasti. Tukholmassa ei tulisi mieleenkään hankkia autoa tai lainata keneltäkään autoa, sillä täällä joukkoliikenne toimii siedettävällä tasolla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näitä viestejä lukiessani olen huomaavinani, että monet Helsingin joukkoliikennettä eniten kritisoivat foorumimme jäsenet ovatkin autoilijoita.


Johtuisiko juuri siitä, ettei joukkoliikenne palvele kuten pitäisi? Tai siitä, että tällä seudulla on läjäpäin auton pakkokäyttäjiä.

Antero

----------


## risukasa

> Johtuisiko juuri siitä, ettei joukkoliikenne palvele kuten pitäisi? Tai siitä, että tällä seudulla on läjäpäin auton pakkokäyttäjiä.


Kyllä omalla Pohjois- /Koillis-Helsingin asuinalueella ainakin auto on aivan ehdoton kulkuväline jos haluaa arkipäiväiset asiansa hoidettua nopeasti. Seuraavaksi paras vaihtoehto on se, että on sattunut saamaan työpaikan keskustasta ja hoitaa asiointinsa siellä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei tässä juuri muuta voi olla kuin katkera.


Sekö herättää katkeruutta, että Helsingin joukkoliikenne on kansainvälisessä vertailussa hyvää puutteistaan huolimatta? Joukkoliikennettä ei ole järjestetty täydellisesti missään ja joka kaupungilla on omat ongelmansa. Vaikka Helsinki onkin toistuvasti kyselyiden kärkijoukossa, ei se silti tarkoita, etteikö joku osa-alue voisi olla jopa surkea. Kokonaisuus koostuu kuitenkin monesta tekijästä ja tulosten perusteella Helsingissä on hoidettu moni osa-alue hyvin. Jatkossa on parannettava myös niitä osa-alueita, joilla Helsinki ei pärjää, jotta Helsinki säilyttää hyvän sijoituksensa. Muissakaan kaupungeissa joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen ei lepää laakereillaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joka kerta kun tulen rakkaaseen kotimaahani havaitsen muutoksia ja ne ovat valitettavasti yleensä huonompaan suuntaan. Tämän voi huomata paitsi seuraamalla uutisia ja lukemalla lehtiä, mutta myös ihan jokapäiväisessä elämässä ja katukuvassa. Tai käykääpä katsomassa vaikkapa Sörkan Kurvissa mihin aikaan päivästä tahansa. Korostan sitä, etten ole mikään moralisti ja pidän itsekin ajoittain hieman rennommasta elämästä, mutta minulle on nykyään tullut sellainen käsitys, että erilaiset päihteet, kuten yleisimpänä juuri alkoholi, hallitsevat suomalaista elämäntyyliä aikalailla ja ongelmia tuntuu riittävän. Kaikki tuntuu tähtäävän siihen, että kohta pääsee taas ryypylle tai vetämään kännit. Töissä (ne keillä töitä vielä on) piiskataan kaikki mahdollinen tehokkuus irti ja kun työviikko on ohi, niin viikonloppuisin Helsinginkin katukuva on kuin sotatanner, kun väki lähtee rentoutumaan. Baareissa tapaa todella sekaisin olevia työikäisiä, aikuisia ihmisiä. Yöbussin kuljettajana olen tätä päässyt seuraamaan ihan lähietäisyydeltä. Uuden vuoden aatto, juhannus, vappu, taiteiden yö, ilotulituksen SM-kisat, joulu, itsenäisyyspäivä; aivan sama mikä sen päivän nimi on kunhan vain pääsee ryyppämään. Työpäivä on kohta ohi ja sitten pääsee taas terassille! Aivan kuin millään muulla ei olisi mitään väliä. Pelottavaa.


Mielestäni tuo on aika mielenkiintoisaa että suomalainen viinapää otetaan esiin tässä keskustelussa. Siitä moni meistä on varmaan samaa mieltä että känniset tekevät joukkoliikennematkustamisen epämukavaksi muille ja jotkut jopa karttavat joukkoliikenteen, nimenomaan raideliikenteen, käyttöä koska niissä on niin paljon juoppoja ja laitapuolen kulkijoita jopa päiväsaikaan, ja ovat siksi sitä mieltä että oma auto on paras. 

Mutta mielestäni yöaikaan kulkeva joukkoliiikenne on hieman eri asia. Niillä kun matkustaa pitäisi olla tietoinen että ihmiset ovat hieman juhlatuulella. Tietysti suoranaiseen sikailuun pitäisi olla kovempi linja. Enne vanhaan kuljettajat olivat armottomia ja heittivät ulos kaikki jotka eivät osaneet käyttäytyä. Mutta siinä olet oikeassa jos suomalaiset osaisivat juhlia vähän sivistyneemmin niin asiat sujuisivat helpommin ja kuljettajien työ olisi vähemmän stressaavaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Helsingin joukkoliikenne on kansainvälisessä vertailussa hyvää puutteistaan huolimatta?


BEST-tutkimuksen tulos ei ole se, että Helsingin joukkoliikenne olisi kansainvälisessä vertailussa hyvää, vaan se, että helsinkiläiset ovat kyselyssä monia muita kaupunkilaisia tyytyväisempiä joukkoliikenteeseen. Tämä voi johtua joukkoliikenteen hyvyydestä, kulttuurisista asenteista olla valittamatta pienistä ja vastata kyselyyn positiivisesti tai siitä, ettei paremmasta tiedetä.

On toki totta, että kansainvälisessä vertailussa muillakaan perusteilla Helsingin joukkoliikenne ei toki ole huonoa Kyse on enemmänkin siitä, onko Helsingin joukkoliikenne keskinkertaista (kouluarvosana n. 7-8) vai erinomaista (9-10).

Ketjussa on tullut esille hyvin vakavia puutteita, jotka olisi syytä korjata. Ehkä sitten BEST-tutkimuksessa oltaisiin vieläkin tyytyväisempiä!

----------


## late-

> Kyse on nyt siis pelkästään Helsingin kaupungin, eikä edes YTV-alueen joukkoliikenteestä.


BEST kattaa koko YTV-alueen. HKL:n kannalta on ollut järkevää mainostaa hyviä tuloksia nimenomaan oman liikenteensä markkinoinnin osana.

----------

